# Mallard mount (first mount)



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Well my buddy got into mounting some birds and after watching him do a few i thought that i would try it. My buddy help me out on this one. I am prood of the outcome on my first bird. I am doing a greenwing now and ill post pic when its done. But i am open for any comments that will help me improve, thanks.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

I am by no means a judge of good taxidermy, but I think it looks really good. I wish I was that crafty!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

\very nice mount!! really good especially for your first! im excited for the green wing


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice Mount expecially for your first pretty good pose to.


----------



## steven (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey Ben, 
That looks good. Now you know what you are doing you can mount a bird up from start to finish with out my help.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

cool, not bad for your first.... :wink: 

Steven...do you always train you competition?  :wink:


----------

